# My car still leaking gas NEW pics need help please



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

My car still leaking gas i got it on a lift and i took better pics then the last one if anyone have a idea what will be the problem tell me 

thanks


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

i really hope you find the problem Ayrtonsennad, i want to see the monster on the road again


----------



## 94xe-r (Oct 10, 2002)

thats a drain tube from the charcoal canister. why its leaking , i do no t know, ill havta do a lil more research , however thats what that particular tube is there for.


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

my charcoal canister is not connected i try to figure out who to connect it.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i'd love to know how that happened! lol. yeah, that should definitely be connected.


----------

